# عاجل مطلوب معلومات عن الطاقة الحرة



## عضو1 (7 أبريل 2008)

الأخوه الأفاضل تحية طيبة وبعد أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات عن الطاقة الحرة ماههي الطاقة الحرة وهل يوجد أمثلة ودراسات تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع أرجو سرعة الرد وجزاكم الله خير 

والله الموفق ..:11:


----------



## ossama (7 أبريل 2008)

الى ااhttp://www.future-spark.uv.roلخ العزيز يمكنك زيارة الموقع وهو موقع باللغة العربية وفيه شرح وافي للطاقة الحرة واذا كنت تريد المزيد فيمكنني تزويدك بذلك وشكرا


----------



## عضو1 (8 أبريل 2008)

*الطاقة الحرة*

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم أسامه على هذا الموقع الرائع والمهم جدا ونرجوا التواصل معنا وأن لاتبخل علينا بالمزيد حتى تعم الفائدة بارك الله فيك ننتظر تواصلك معنا ..:55:


----------



## ossama (9 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على الرد واذا كان هناك ملف في الموقع لا يفتح فيمكنك اعلامي بذلك حتى اوفره لك باذن الله


----------



## عضو1 (10 أبريل 2008)

مره ثانيه أخي الكريم أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على تجاوبك معنا من خلال هذا المنتدى ولكن توجد مشكلة في فتح الملفات لأنها تتطلب الحصول على الباسوورد الرقم السري فأرجوا ءاذا كانت هناك طريقه لفتح الملفات أرجو مساعدتنا في ذلك وجزاك الله خير أخي الكريم ..


----------



## فدك الزهراء (10 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## معيتيق (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ossama (10 أبريل 2008)

بالنسبة الى هذه الملفات اخي العزيز هي معروضة للبيع وانا كان قصدي الملفات المعروضة مجانا اكدر اوفرها لان بعض الملفات المجانية لا تفتح الان وانا عندي هذي الملفات


----------



## عضو1 (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخ أسامه على تواصلك معنا من خلال هذه الموضوع جهله الله في ميزان أعمالك وءاذا ممكن أخي الكريم ترسل لنا الملفات الموجوده لديك والمتعلقة بالطاقة الحره جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## عضو1 (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي أسامه على تواصلك معنا جعله الله في ميزان أعمالك وءاذا ممكن ترسل لنا الملفات الموجوده لديك جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## سلام هاشم (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير
بخصوص الطاقه الحره او البديله
تفضلوا هذا التقرير
مُنذ تسعين إلى مئة سنة ، عرف كلّ إنسان بأنَّ آلة أثقل من الهواء لا يمكن أن تطير بأيّةِ حالة . و إنَّ حدث ذلك ، فهو اختراقٌ لقوانين الفيزياء ، وهذا ما قالهُ جميع الخبراء والسلطات العلمية . 

فعلى سبيل المثال ، صرَّحَ سايمون نيوكُمب عام 1901 : " إنه من عير الممكن لأي مجموع مادي و لا ميكانيكية أو قوى يمكن لها أن تجتمع في آلة معيّنة تمكن الإنسان أن يطير لمسافات طويلة في الهواء ."! و لحسن الحظ ، قلّةُ من الناس الأذكياء كالأخوين رايت لم يقبلوا مثل تلك التصريحات ككلام نهائي . والآن نحنُ نستخدم الطائرات بشكل طبيعي ، و نعتبر الطيرانمن المسلمات العلمية الثابتة . 

أما اليوم ، فنرى أن التاريخ يعيد نفسه من الجديد ، حيث الفيزيائيون المنهجيون وعلماء آخرون يقولون أشياء مشابهة ضدّ عدّة أنواع من ( تقنيات الطاقة الحرّة ) ، مستخدمين تعابير سلبيّة مثل ( العلم المزيّف ) و ( الهرطقة العلمية ) ، و يستندون إلى ما يُدعى بالقوانين التي تثبت بأنَّ " الطاقة لا يمكن أن تُبتَدع أو تُدمّر " ( القانون الأول من الديناميكا الحرارية ) ، بالإضافة إلى عبارة " هناك دائماً نقصان في الطاقة المفيدة " ( القانون الثاني الأول من الديناميكا الحرارية ) . 

الفيزيائيون لا يعرفون كيف يقومون بأشياء معينة ، لذلك يصرِّحون ، وبتكبّر ، بأنَّهُ لا يمكن القيام بتلك الأشياء . هذه الأساليب الملتوية التي تنم عن العجز هي شائعة بين العلم المنهجي الحديث ، وتساعد في تغطية تضاربات و تناقضات كثيرة في نظريات العلم المنهجي الحديث . 

أما الابتكارات التي تنتج الطاقة الحرّة ، فهي أدوات يمكن أن تستمد طاقة غير محدودة من الكون ، و بدون حرق أي نوع من الوقود ! مما يمثّل الحل الأمثل لأزمة الطّاقة العالمية وما يرتبط بها من تلوّث واستهانة واستهلاك للبيئة . 

إنَّ معظم أدوات الطاقة الحرة ، لا تولد طاقة ، بل تستمدها مباشرة من مصادر طاقة طبيعية عن طريق أشكال متعددة للتحريض و التفاعل . فهي على خلاف أدوات استخلاص الطاقة من الشمس أو الرّيح ، تحتاج إلى قليل أو بلا طاقة مخزونة . أما الطاقة الشمسية ، فلديها مساوئها ، فالشمس غالباً ما تُسدُّ بالغيوم والشجر والمباني أو حتى الأرض بحد ذاتها ، كذلك السّديم والضّباب وكثافة الغلاف الجوي عند المرتفعات المنخفضة وخطوط العرض العالية ، كلّها عوامل تضعف من أشعة الشمس. و كذلك نجد سرعة الرّيح متغيّرة بشكل واسع وغالباً ما لا تُوجد إطلاقاً . 

كلا الطاقتين الشمسية والرّيح ، غير مُناسبتين لما يحتاج الطاقة مثل السيّارات والطائرات . في حين أن أدوات الطاقة الحرّة المبتكرة ليس لديها حدود كما رأينا سابقاً . فعلى سبيل المثال ، هناك على الأقل ثلاثة من براءات الاختراع في الولايات المتحدة (#3,811,05,#3,879,622, and #4,151,431) تعتبر محركات تعمل على الطاقة الحرة حيث تعمل على الطاقة المغناطيسية الدائمة . و يبدو بأنها تستمد الطاقة الكامنة في الحقل المغناطيسي للأرض . الابتكاران الأوّلان يتطلبان شبكة تغذية ارتدادية حتى يصبح عملها ذاتياً ، أما الثالث ( كما وُصِف بالتفصيل في مجلة – العلم والتقنيات – ربيع 1980 ) فهو يتطلب مقاسات دقيقة وأشكال و أحجام محددة ، لكنه في النهاية يعمل بلا تغذية ارتدادية . وإنّ محركاً كهذا يمكن أن يشغّل مولداً كهربائياً أو مضخة حرارية في منزل الشخص ، يعمل طوال السنة دون توقف ! و ينتج طاقة حرة و مجانية تماماً !. 

( لدينا في مركز " سايكوجين للمعلوماتية " نسخة من مخطط يمثّل هذا المحرّك ، و سوف نعلن عنه قريباً بعد الإنتهاء من ترجمته تدقيقه ) . 

- هناك نوع آخر من مولدات الطاقة الحرّة ، مثل جراي موتور ( براءة اختراع في الولايات المتحدة #3,890,548 ) ، وشيعة تيسلا ( نسبة للمخترع العظيم نيكولا تيسلا ) ، وبراءة الاختراع الغير مُسجلة للمخترع جوزيف نيومان . جميع هذه الأجهزة تستخدم طاقة كهرومغناطيسية عن طريق استقائها من الترددات الأرضية . 



- خلال الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي ، اخترع فيكتور شوبرجر مهندس مدني نمساوي ، وطوّر ما يعرف بتوربين ( عنفة ) يعمل على الانفجار الداخلي 'IMPLOSION TURBINE' ، ( الاسم الألماني ZOKWENDLE ) ، بعد تحليل التعرية ونقص التعرية في المجاري المائية ذات الأشكال المختلفة ، والمعادلات الرياضية المعقدة جداً لتفسيرها ، كما وصفت في كتاب "اختراقٌ إلى مصادر طاقة حرّة جديدة" لِدان .أي . ديفيدسن ، 1977 م ، تمّ ضخ الماء عن طريق مضخّة دافعة عبر لولب لوغاريتمي على شكل أنابيب حلزونية حتى تصل إلى سرعة هائلة ، عندها يتفجر الماء ، التي تشغّل بدورها مولد كهربائي . وهذه الطريقة تبدو كأنها استغلالاً للطاقة الناتجة عن دوامات الأرض عبر تأثير كوريوليس ( كالإعصار مثلاً ) . 



- محرك الهواء ، ماك كلينتون ( #2,982.261 براءة اختراع. U.S) هو النوع الرابع للطاقة الحرّة و هو تهجين بين محرك الديزل ثلاثي الأسطوانات و معدل ضغط 27 إلى 1 و محرك دوراني ذو مسننات شمسية و متكاملة solar and plenary . هذا المحرك لا يحتاج إلى أي وقود ، فهو يصبح ذاتي الحركة بعد إدارة ضاغط الهواء الموجود فيه . يولّد المحرك أيضاً الكثير من الحرارة ، والتي يمكن أن تستخدم في تدفئة المباني . أم عزمه الشديد الذي يَتَّسِمْ به ، فيجعلهُ مثالياً للشاحنات الكبيرة حامياً إيّاها من التباطُوء عند صعود المرتفعات . ( ديفيد ماك كلينتون هو المخترع الأساسي لنقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكية في السيارات ، بالإضافة إلى نظام حركة الأربع عجلات 4WD ) . 



- يمكن للبلورات ( كريستالات ) أن تستخدم يوماً ما لتزويد الطاقة ، كما عُرِض في برنامج ( رحلة النجوم ) الخيالي . ربما عن طريق إدخال كل واحدة بين صفائح مُكثف معدني ، و تسليط عليها شعاع من الجزئيات القادمة من مصدر مشع ، كذلك النظام المستخدم في كاشف الدخان المنزلي الشائع الاستخدام . 



- يمكن أن يكون لدينا مصدر طاقة آخر، على الرغم من حقيقة أنَّه لم يتناسب مع تعريف الطاقة الحرة ، جوزيف ماجيلك، (فيزيائي أمريكي مولود في بلغاريا )، اخترع وطوَّر جزئياً مُفاعل انشطار ذري يُدعى ( ميجماMigma ) ، ويستخدم الهيدروجين الثقيل غير المشع كوقود [ متوافر تقريباً بكميات غير محدودة في مياه البحر ] ولا يُصدر نفايات مُشعة ، ومن الممكن أن يُحوَّل مباشرة إلى كهرباء ( بدون عنفات بُخار مبذِّرة للطاقة ) ويمكن أن يُركّب بشكل صغير يكفي لتشغيل منزل أو بشكل كبير يكفي لمدينة . يستطيع الميجماMigma أن يُنْتَج على الأقل 3واط من الطاقة مقابل كل واط مُدخل . [ "نيوتايمز" إصدار.U.S، 6-26-78، صفحة 32-40] . 



- أصبح هناك مؤخراً ما يسمى بتجارب " الانشطار البارد " والتي تذكرها الأخبار من حين لآخر ، و قد أُجْريت بالأصل من قبل باحثي جامعة يوتا Uta ، ( ب . ِسَانتلي بونز ومارتين ف . ليشمان ) ، بعض باحثي بحرية الولايات المتحدة في مركز شاينا ليك للأسلحة النووية في كاليفورنيا ، و تحت توجيه الكيميائي ميلفن مايلن تولوا أخيراً مهمة جمع الفُقاعات المنبعثة من جهاز كهذا ، ثُم تمَّ تحليلهم بتقنيات التطبيق الواسع ، ووُجدَ هيليوم 4 ، الذي أثبت أن الانشطار الذري قد تجسد فعلاً . 



- هناك أدلّة واضحة تؤكّد بأن القانونين المتعلقين بالديناميكا الحراريّة ليسا مُطلقين . فعلى سبيل المثال ، الفيزيائي دُوي بلارسون طور نظرية شاملة مُوحدة عامة للعالَم الفيزيائي والتي دعاها <النّظام المتبادَل>، ووصفها بالتفصيل في عدّة كتب مثل "لا شيء إلاّ الحركة" 1979و "عالم الحركة" 1984، وفيها أنَّ العالم الفيزيائي لديهِ نصفين منفصلين ، النصف المادي والنصف اللامادي ، تعبر بينهما المادّة والطاقة بدورة مستمرة ، وبدون "الموت الحراري" الذي تقترحه قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية . نظريته تُفَسِّر الكون بطريقة أفضل من النظريات التقليدية العصرية ، بالإضافة إلى الظواهر التي لا يزال يحتار الفيزيائيون وعلماء الفلك في تفسيرها . فيبدو أن نظرية بلارسون الجديدة هي متكاملة و متوافقة مع الكثير من تلك الظواهر العلمية الغامضة كتلك الأدوات المنتجة للطاقة الحرّة و التي يمكن أن تستمدّ طاقة من الأثير و تعمل على تحويل " طاقة ذات وتيرة منخفضة " إلى " طاقة ذات وتيرة عالية ". 



- من الناحية الاقتصادية ، فقد فشلت السوق في توفير وسائل إنتاج الطاقة الحرة . فالمخترعين لا يملكون المال والمصادر الأخرى لتطوير وحشد إنتاج معدات الطاقة الحرّة . كما أن متجي الطاقة التقليدية ( البترول و الفحم ) ليس لديهم الرغبة لفعل ذلك ، وهذا طبعاًُ يعود إلى مصالحهم الشخصية . وهنا يتطلب من الحكومة أن تتدخّل بسرعة و تتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة ، وإلاّ حصلت كارثة بيئية حقيقية ، حيث أن مصادر الطاقة من الأرض سوف تستمر في الهبوط ومن ثم ستنفذ . عندها سترتفع أسعار الطاقة ، بالإضافة إلى التلوث وتأثيراتهِ الضارة ( والأمطار الحمضية والدخان والتلوث المشبع وصرف الزيت أو الوقود ونهب الأرض بأعمال التنقيب و غيرها من أعمال تخريبية ) كل تلك الآثار ستستمر بالزيادة . 

ويجب على الحكومة أن تدعم أعمال البحث والتطور في مجال الطاقة الحرّة من قبل المخترعين والجامعات ، ودعم الإنتاج الخاص ( حتى يستطيع المنتجين أن يُصنّعوها بأنفسهم ) ودعم الاستهلاك عن طريق المستهلكين ذوي الدخل المتدني في استهلاكهم لمعدات الطاقة الحرّة . 

إن تدخل الحكومة سوف يكون لها تأثير عميق ، و واسع الانتشار ، و طويل الأمد . فكمية الطاقة المطلوبة من مُنتجيْ الطاقة التقليدية ( شركات تنقيب عن الفحم ، وشركات النفط ، والمنافع الكهربائية ) سوف تهبط إلى ما يقارب الصفر مُجبرةً موظفيها على البحث عن العمل في مكان آخر . ومصادر الطاقة ( فحم ، يورانيوم ، نفط ، غاز ) سوف تترك في الأرض . و كذلك أسعار الطاقة التقليدية ستهبط مقاربةً الصفر !. في حين أن أسعار معدات الطاقة الحرّة سوف تبدأ بالارتفاع لكنها ستهبط عندما يرتفع الدعم ( كما حدث في حالة صناعة الفيديوهات والحاسبات الشخصية و غيرها بعد أن دعمتها الحكومات و المؤسسات المختلفة .... ) . 



أما تكاليف إنتاج المنتجات المتطلِّبة لكميات كبيرة من الطاقة ، فهي ستنخفض مباشرة . و بالتالي ستنخفض أسعار تلك المنتوجات ، فيستفيد المستهلك . عندها مثلاً ، سيصبح هناك فرصة للمستهلكين كي يعيشوا متحررين ضرائب الخدمات الكهربائية أو عند شراء الوقود للتدفئة المنزلية أو غيرها ... 

كذلك السياحة ستستفيد وترتفع نسبتها بشكل ملحوظ ، لأنه لم يعد يتوجب على المسافرين دفع المال لبنزين سياراتهم ، أو أجر عالي للسفر بالطائرات التي ستعمل على الطاقة الحرة . أما دخل الضريبة التي تفرضها الحكومة على البنزين وغيرُه من الوقود ، فيمكن أن يُكتَسِبْ بطريقة أخرى . و الاهم من ذلك كله ، فلم يعد هناك أي سبب للطاقة أن تُستخدم كدافع أو عذر لخلق الحروب كما يحصل الآن ( على يد تجار البترول ) . 

رغم أن العديد من منتجيْ الطاقة التقليدية ستنتهي أعمالهم و يختفون عن الوجود تماماً ، إلا أن انتشار الطاقة الحرة يشكّل فائدة عظيمة للشعوب والأرض و النظام البيئي الذي تعتمد عليه الحياة . 



[ إنهم الجماهير الذين يتوجب على الدولة حمايتهم ، وليس الشركات الكبيرة والبنوك ] 

الفيزيائي روبرت.ي.ماك إلوين " الدرس منقول"


----------

